# Books by Anna Del Conte



## SFSkies (Mar 6, 2019)

What’s your xperience with Anna Del Conte‘s books? Recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## summer57 (Sep 21, 2010)

SFSkies said:


> What's your xperience with Anna Del Conte's books? Recommendations?
> 
> Thanks!


I'd never hear of this author, so I googled. Nigella Lawson's quite a fan of Anna -- https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2009/jul/19/anna-conte-nigella-lawson


----------

